# How to Setup ATI "X2" cards folding dual GPU



## mmaakk (Apr 18, 2009)

I will try to keep as simple as possible:

*Attention Win XP 64bit and Vista 32/64bit* - My folding experience is based exclusively using Win XP 32bit. My answers for further questions will be based on that. I hope to get people folding with Vista and sharing the results.

My rigs are based in Core2 Duo CPU and 2Gb mem.

To fold dual GPU is necessary to leave both GPUs "Screen Active". Check pic 2. You can do that connecting two displays to your X2 card, using a "dummy plug" *or the easiest way: Go to Catalyst Control Center / Display Options / Force TV detect.* Check pic 1.

pic 1






pic 2





Make sure your ATI driver is the latest.

Uninstall any sys tray client you were using before. We are going to use the console client (more stable, less buggy and better folding performance).

To make the experience the easiest way, I created a zip file with the shortcuts and folding clients:

Download

Copy the shortcuts to your desktop and the "GPU" folders to your root "C:\". *Do not rename the files/folders.*

Now start the GPU_0 client, *always using the desktop shortcut*, and setup as follow:






I guess is not necessary to mention using your own "User Name". But if you want to fold for "mmaakk" I won't complain, I swear 

TPU Team number is correct at the pic: *50711*

Do the same with the GPU_1 shortcut *but use a different "Machine ID".*

After that you suppose to have both cores folding hard for TPU! 

*About fan speed and overclock:* I recommend RivaTuner. OC only Core, not memory. You'll get better "stable results". OC is a patience game, so good luck. When you start getting Client messages like "Unstable Machine" you'll know that you went too far 






I hope my thread was helpful and please report any error of my part. English is my second language, sorry for mistakes.

_My special thanks to my friend Buck Nasty, "da man" who gave us FOLDERS a better home_


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 18, 2009)

sweet 
so when your using 2 gpus will it be folding 2 protiens or is it gona be 2 gpus folding 1?


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 18, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> sweet
> so when your using 2 gpus will it be folding 2 protiens or is it gona be 2 gpus folding 1?



Two clients, two different Work Units.


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 18, 2009)

ok, do you know if its possable to use both gpu (crossfirex) for one work unit?


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 18, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> ok, do you know if its possable to use both gpu (crossfirex) for one work unit?



Not possible. Is just like you have 2 video cards in your rig. Each one independent.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 18, 2009)

THANK YOU!  I just ordered my 4850X2, this will help a lot!


----------



## thraxed (Apr 18, 2009)

since cat 9.4, I'm always getting unstable machine msgs  I've tried replacing dlls, using console, and smp client.  Maybe ATI will get it right in 9.5 of @home will release a new version.


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 18, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> THANK YOU!  I just ordered my 4850X2, this will help a lot!



Glad to be helpful. Keep in touch when you start folding your new card. 




thraxed said:


> since cat 9.4, I'm always getting unstable machine msgs  I've tried replacing dlls, using console, and smp client.  Maybe ATI will get it right in 9.5 of @home will release a new version.



I haven't had any issues with the 9.4 yet. Don't forget that usually gaming OCs ain't good for folding. Try to create different profiles for folding and gaming.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 4, 2009)

PPD seems low


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090503/Untitled817.jpg
> 
> PPD seems low



Do you have the flags set as "-gpu 0" and "-gpu-1" in the shortcut properties? Also check to see if both cards are getting equally hot to the touch.


----------



## mmaakk (May 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090503/Untitled817.jpg
> 
> PPD seems low



You have to check your CPU usage. If both Clients are folding in the same core, your ppd will be affected.



BUCK NASTY said:


> Do you have the flags set as "-gpu 0" and "-gpu-1" in the shortcut properties? Also check to see if both cards are getting equally hot to the touch.



Yes he does. Both clients look OK.


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 30, 2009)

Is there a way to run a client on each GPU while staying in CFX mode?


Further more, is there a way to do the above and run four more clients on the CPU(quadcore) at the same time?


Moreover furthermore, could i do the GPU's and 8 more clients on each HT of the i7?

Please don't make me search  300 posts


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 1, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> Is there a way to run a client on each GPU while staying in CFX mode?
> 
> 
> Further more, is there a way to do the above and run four more clients on the CPU(quadcore) at the same time?
> ...



You must exit Crossfire/Sli to fold. i can help you set up the clients. PM me when you are ready.

The i7's fold pretty well, especially if you want to run VMWare so you can run 2 instances of the client. It will utilize all 8 threads. You must have a 64 bit OS to run it.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 21, 2010)

how do you edit the CFG file to use less or more of the gpu?? like say I only wanted to fold using 35 or 50% so I can still game?? I had it working but then deleted that part now its using 100% and gaming becomes unstable. OH and btw this works with a dual card setup to not just X2 cards like the 4870X2 etc cuz its working running my dual 4890's


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 21, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> how do you edit the CFG file to use less or more of the gpu?? like say I only wanted to fold using 35 or 50% so I can still game?? I had it working but then deleted that part now its using 100% and gaming becomes unstable. OH and btw this works with a dual card setup to not just X2 cards like the 4870X2 etc cuz its working running my dual 4890's



set priority to idle?


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 22, 2010)

you cant change priority or anything with the console cvlient it dont give you an option to change it.


----------

